# GTX 1060 = Rs23,000  ____  RX480= Rs27,700 WHAT SORCERY IS THIS?



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 20, 2016)

Firstly, only the stock cooler designed Blower Style RX480 is available  Asus Radeon RX 480 8GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (RX480-8G)
Secondly, we already have after market GTX 1060, in mini ITX and AMP overclocked edition Search : gtx 1060

They said AMD is dead in India for the past 2 years. This isnt helping AMD's problem much.

Or is that a typing error in the website ? How can the GTX 1060 be so cheap ???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2016)

Lets hope for a RX 480 price cut!


----------



## ZTR (Jul 20, 2016)

AMD prices are not that great in countries like India and Brazil

Meanwhile everywhere else 1060 is around 50-100$ more expensive than 480 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 20, 2016)

^^I have enquired in few shops in SP Road, Bangalore about the cost of Rx 480. 1 guy quoted me 23.5k. I forgot to as him if its the 4GB or 8GB variant.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 20, 2016)

AMD needs to either pull up their distributors or close shop altogether in this country. How on earth is a 1060 cheaper than a Rx 480 when it costs at least $50 more elsewhere? Did Nvidia join the "Make in India" campaign or something?


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 29, 2016)

n the cheap technical officer of amd is indian still no mercy


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2016)

AMD RX 480 price dropped further down to Rs.20,990 | Digit.i


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 29, 2016)

^^ 21k is the price for a 4GB RX 480 GPU. The 8GB one costs 25k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 29, 2016)

Not 25k, its 23k


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 29, 2016)

^^ Buy Online | Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8G D5 Graphic Card | Price in Indi

This is the cheapest 8GB RX 480 I found on the net. I might get it cheaper in SP Road, Bangalore.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 2, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Buy Online | Sapphire Radeon RX 480 8G D5 Graphic Card | Price in Indi
> 
> This is the cheapest 8GB RX 480 I found on the net. I might get it cheaper in SP Road, Bangalore.



Price listed by PrimeABGB might be old since they don't update the site as frequently. It will be cheaper locally. 

Also GTX 1060 is cheaper because RX 480 outpaces the GTX 1060 in DX12 and Vulkan based games which makes AMD the better performer in the long run. DX11 is still around and won't be replaced anytime soon so this gives the GTX 1060 some breathing room. 

Going for a RX 480 8GB variant would be better investment IMO.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2016)

Already bought a Zotac 1060 AMP edition.  I will try and upgrade next year.


----------



## boosters (Aug 3, 2016)

Why there is no updated price in any online store?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2016)

Import Data and Price of rx480    | Zauba



DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)30-Jul-201684733099( COMPUTER GRAPHIC CARD ) RX480-8G//RX480, HDMI,DP 3, 8G,D5 90YV09Z0 - U0NA00 ( ASUS ) VGAChinaBombay Air CargoPCS7124,86817,83828-Jul-20168473303021260-00-20G SPGC0082 (VGA GRAPHICS CARD) RADEON RX 480 8G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/TRIPLE DP (UEFI) LITEChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS20301,94415,09727-Jul-201684733099912-V803-864 - RADEON RX 480 - VGA SINGLE (8GB) (PARTS FOR COMPUTER SYSTEM)(BRAND-MSI).ChinaDelhi Air CargoPCS6100,33516,72212-Jul-201684733099912-V336-864 - RADEON RX 480 -(8GB) - VGA SINGLE (PARTS FORCOMPUTER SYSTEM)(BRAND-MSI).ChinaDelhi Air CargoPCS6100,71316,78529-Jun-201684733099(GRAPHIC CARD) - GIGABYTE RADEON RX 480 GDDR CPNT GV-RX480D5-8GD-BChinaBombay Air CargoPCS20343,39417,17028-Jun-201684733099( COMPUTER GRAPHIC CARD ) RX480-8G//RX480, HDMI,DP 3, 8G,D5 90YV09Z0 - U0NA00 ( ASUS ) VGAChinaBombay Air CargoPCS117,67617,67624-Jun-20168473303021260-00-20G SPGC0082 RADEON RX480 8G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI/TRIPLE DP LITE (VGA GRAPHICS CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS30467,50215,583

So, 8 GB version costs them 15-17k yet they're selling it for >22k? 



- - - Updated - - -

*News Flash!*
Import Data and Price of gtx 1060     | Zauba

GTX 1060 costs the same 15-17k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2016)

[h=1]Detailed Import Data of gtx 1060[/h] 
 17 import shipment records found. 
Click here to view detailed analysis and trends of Import of gtx 1060  
Click here to view customs import duty of gtx 1060 
Click here to view trademarks on this page.


 Date  HS Code  Description  Origin Country  Port of Discharge  Unit  Quantity  Value (INR)  Per Unit (INR)  1-Aug-201684733030NE51060S15J9 GTX1060 SUPER JETSTREAM 6144M GDDR5 192BIT DVI 3-DP HDMI (VGA CARD AS PER TECH. W/UP)Hong KongKolkata Air CargoPCS10179,48717,949 30-Jul-201684733099( COMPUTER GRAPHIC CARD ) STRIX-GTX1060-6G-G//GTX1060, DVI,HDMI 2,DP 2, 6G,D5 90YV09Q1 - M0IA00 ( ASUS ) VGAChinaBombay Air CargoPCS5125,42625,085 28-Jul-201684733030ZT-P10600A-10L 250-1N438-L0100 GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 192BIT 1506-1708/8008 HDCP THREE DP HDMI DVI-D (ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS60914,77415,246 28-Jul-201684733030ZT-P10600B-10M 250-1N438-M0100 GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 192BIT 1556-1771/8008 HDCP THREE DP HDMI DVI-D (ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS40687,46717,187 28-Jul-201684733030GTX 1060-6144MB-HDMI-3X DP-DVI-D GTX-1060 PCIE 16X 6144MB GDDR5 1280 CORES HDMI 3X DP DVI-D (GRAPHICS CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS801,298,23616,228 ​ 
 28-Jul-201684733030GTX 1060-6144MB-HDMI-3X DP-DVI-D-PHOENIX GS GTX-1060 PCIE 16X 6144MB GDDR5 1280 CORES HDMI 3X DP DVI-D PASCAL (G. CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS6109,11918,186 28-Jul-201684733030GTX 1060-6144MB-HDMI-3X DP-DVI-D-PHOENIX GTX-1060 PCIE 16X 6144MB GDDR5 1280 CORES HDMI 3X DP DVI-D PASCAL (G. CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS587,43517,487 28-Jul-201684733099(GRAPHIC CARD) - GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 1060G1 GAMING GDDR5 6GB 192BIT WINDFOR - GV-N1060G1GAMING-6GDChinaBombay Air CargoPCS1001,777,02117,770 27-Jul-201684733099912-V328-001 -GEFORCE GTX 1060 GAMING X - VGA SINGLE (6GB) (PARTS FOR COMPUTER SYSTEM)(BRAND-MSI).ChinaDelhi Air CargoPCS801,471,57818,395 27-Jul-201684733099912-V328-002 -GEFORCE GTX 1060 ARMOR 6G OC - VGA SINGLE (6GB) (PARTS FOR COMPUTER SYSTEM)(BRAND-MSI).ChinaDelhi Air CargoPCS20340,02417,001 26-Jul-201684733099(COMPUTER GRAPHIC CARD) N1060-1SDN-N5GNX INNO 3D GEFORCE GTX 1060 GAMING OC/ ( 1569 MHz/ 8.2 GBPS) / 6GB GDDR5/ 192-BIT/ChinaBombay Air CargoPCS20359,33717,967 25-Jul-201684733030ZT-P10600B-10M 250-1N438-M0100 GEFORCE GTX 1060 AMPI 6GB GDDR5 192BIT 1556-1771/8008 HDCP THREE DP HDMI DVI-D (G.CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS30517,40817,247 22-Jul-201684733099(GRAPHIC CARD) GIGABYTE GEFORCE GTX 1060G1 GAMING GDDR5, GV-N1060G1GAMING-6GDChinaBombay Air CargoPCS50890,52517,811 21-Jul-201684733030ZT-P10600B-10M 250-1N438-M0100GEFORCE GTX 1060 AMPI 6GB GDDR5 192BIT 1556-1771/8008 HDCP THREE DP HDMI DVI-D (G.CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS1001,721,05617,211 21-Jul-201684733030ZT-P10600A-10L 250-1N438-L0100 GEFORCE GTX 1060 6GB GDDR5 192BIT 1506-1708/8008 HDCP THREE DP HDMI DVI-D (G.CARD)ChinaKolkata Air CargoPCS901,374,06915,267


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 3, 2016)

^ those prices don't include customs and duties, tax whatever


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> ^ those prices don't include customs and duties, tax whatever


8 k customs on 17k card


----------



## bkpeerless (Sep 30, 2016)

get 1060. 480 is priced higher in india while 1060 is priced as per the gap it wants to fill. trust me 1060 is no compromise 1080 gaming . i am using evga one but cheap zodac is there


----------

